# Latest Trike



## voyager (6 May 2020)

Hi Folks .
Possibly the last trike we might build , we have finished this trike eventually after 12 months. Fitted with an ICE seat and outer bars from a deceased adventure and is ready for a tongsheng tsdz2 middie drive . Awaiting more testing and build photos will follow on the thread .
20/20 with 8 speed 11-32t with a 42t up front and 160mm front discs


----------



## flake99please (6 May 2020)

I’m looking forward to the write up and build photos.


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2020)

WoW looks very nice


----------



## HMS_Dave (6 May 2020)

Lovely Trike.


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2020)

Nice


----------



## neil earley (7 May 2020)

One nice looking trike,all your hard work played off


----------



## voyager (7 May 2020)

The unfinished project was collected by me in the first week in June last year from Danny in Essex and stored due to a move and other lifestyle little opportunities getting in the way .
A trike seat frame was won on Ebay from ice with some damage to the paint about 3 years ago and had sat dejected in the workshop .
About 3 months ago , before the lockdown we decided to bring the parts together and use the time should it happen to our advantage. A secondhand seat cover was purchased that fitted the ice frame . 
Things were starting to fall into place. The most expensive part was the front wheels , rather than modifying the 20mm stub axles a pair of DMR disc brake hubs were purchased at £100 a pair . That put a big hole in the budget, to offset that expense we used a second hand rear wheel and secondhand rims from a scrap BMX bike . A pair of new disc brakes were married to a pair of avid brake levers that came from one of the tongsheng tsdz2 conversions from the end of last year.
By The first week in March a large box of parts had been amassed ready for the build.


----------



## voyager (8 May 2020)

Once the front wheels had been built and the seat cover fitted to the seat the trike started to look like a trike


----------



## voyager (8 May 2020)

With the wheels on . It is starting to look like a trike. The frame was built using exhaust pipe bent to shape by an Essex exhaust manufacturer.


----------



## voyager (8 May 2020)

This browser / mobile phone combo together with cyclechat on android is the most unfriendly system l have tried to use lately . 
Tonight l have changed the settings to use the desktop site on the mobile, very small but almost usable- just.


----------



## voyager (14 May 2020)

Upper and lower chain tubes , P clips and associated hardware was made , even the intermediate pulley was machined here in Wales.

The tubes were 20mm nylon conduit with stainless and rubber P clips


----------



## voyager (15 May 2020)

The pulley machined from a 75mm piece of nylon with 12mm ID races separated by a thrust tube. Locked in place by a grub screw.


----------



## voyager (15 May 2020)

With a home built frame on the bench , we continued to work around the trike, with the covid19 lockdown we continued slowly and more items were fabricated by hand . Still coming along slowly.
We had a pair of hydraulic brakes that were going to onto the trike however due to bleeding problems and were consigned to the other bin and a pair of cable ones fitted


----------



## Gunk (15 May 2020)

A garage with net curtains, that’s reet posh!


----------



## voyager (15 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> A garage with net curtains, that’s reet posh!


Not only curtains , the workshop has double glazing ( 3 windows ) and a loft ,

BUT and there is always a but.
The electric is supplied by a 3kw generator and has a 12v lighting system with 2 x 72 led lamp units .

See initial photo on post 1
.


----------



## voyager (16 May 2020)

The rear rack was re-utililised and modified from a 26" wheel rack to the 20" wheel rack by making the front fixing the mounts direct to the seat tube and making a pair of shorter rear supports , time consuming but almost free with 7 screws to complete the rack.


----------



## voyager (16 May 2020)

With the trike in one piece we gave it a test run up the road originally running a 42 up front with a 11-28 7 speed freewheel on the rear . Ken was okay with the ratios but l wanted a little lower gears , in.the spares box we found an 11-32t 8speed so the original was pulled off and the 8 speed fitted 
This upgrade made the low gear about 25" which l found a better gearing for the surrounding little mountains around here .

Still in bare metal it was prove before paint time , little opportunities included the original seat clips were not man enough and were replaced with stainless ones and the mirror mount was a little too close to the handlebars. Once these little problems were sorted it was time to strip and paint


----------



## Nigelnightmare (16 May 2020)

I do like that rear rack.
Very neat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 May 2020)

Nicely done


----------



## Andrew1971 (17 May 2020)

Looking good.
What's the plan with it once it's finished. 
Andrew


----------



## voyager (17 May 2020)

@Andrew1971 ,
No real plan so far , worthless in pieces so it was time to put it together. We had a lot of pieces so it made sense.

With the move , everything was put on hold , This covid19 virus curtailed cycling and other hobbies so it was decided to use the time (,2020 ) wisely . I can't see much happening with the world returning to some form of new normality until the end of the year.

Whilst doing several short test rides around the mountain we found the seat clamps were too flimsy and one broke rather dramatically. A search on Ebay found a supplier of 10 rather nice stainless clamps which with a little modification the original twiddle knows could be fitted .

Once the new clamps were fitted , the mirror mount extended forward to give more hand clearance and the new freewheel fitted the trike behaved nicely. The rear drag / handbrake was an easy extra addition to add improving the overall specification. 

The next part was to strip the trike down again and make a frame to hold the trike so it could be sprayed . This fitted into the loft aperture and supported the frame on 3 wires


----------



## voyager (17 May 2020)

The frame was stripped back to bare metal and given one full rattle can of grey primer before lightly flatted ready for the top coat


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

This was followed by the red coats after a space or 48 hours to allow the primer to harden.
The red top coat then had clear lacquer applied and allowed to harden for another 48 hours before removing from the loft support frame. The hut was warmed up to assist the paint to harden.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

57 hours after this photo the frame was removed from the rack and sat on our picnic table to clean up and check before we started to reassemble. . This gave us time to give the Matt black parts a quick spray up before reassembly. And to give the rack a couple of coats of silver followed by a coat of lacquer.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

And the black parts


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)




----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

This phone/ browser combo wont allow me to put up more than one photo per post


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

At the end of the day it was starting to look like a trike again.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

Day 2 of the reassembly put all the final components back on the trike , leaving only a couple of BB Spacers , decals and a 12mm nut to source. With the trike back on the picnic table everything was checked again and double checked by Ken as well as me.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

And of course the customary photo shoot.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

S
So currently awaiting the spacers and decals we decided to have a couple of days sunbathing in the Welsh Sunshine whist we await the final bits


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

Ken must have found the whole process either boring or tiring and fell asleep on the bench





seat in the sunshine. Personally I was in complete agreement and dozed on the other bench seat


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

Back on the bench for more hardening time whilst the parts arrive , the modified chain tube mount has been fitted , this reduces the chain noise a little and presents the tube at a better angle . The rear rack shown with the 3 point mounting which has a nut inside the seat tube accessible through the black cap . The seat is secured with 3 thumb grundles onto the trike frame.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

Although this photo is out of order it shows the thumb grundles and the modified stainless clamps used under the seat to hold it to the frame.





These were found on Ebay, the thumb grundles came from an old cycle rack .The P clips are a motor cycle oil pipe clamps sold in 5's and 10's . B&Q plastic conduit for the chain tubes.


----------



## Gunk (18 May 2020)

That’s really nice quality home engineering, great attention to detail.


----------



## voyager (18 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s really nice quality home engineering, great attention to detail.



Thanks @Gunk , possibly the last trike . Have enough bits to make one more but life is catching up with us and lots of other time consuming projects of life getting in the way.


----------



## voyager (19 May 2020)

These are the seat clamps , more than strong enough to hold the seat onto the seat brackets. Modified with the thumb grundles by making the spacers smaller


----------



## Gunk (19 May 2020)

I’ve used those as exhaust clamps.


----------



## voyager (24 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve used those as exhaust clamps.


We have one on our generator to take the exhaust outside.


----------



## voyager (26 May 2020)

Fitted the decals today and took a few more photos for the build thread .
This site is still unfriendly with photo posting via a mobile so it's one at a time ..





This is the mirror mount modification to give more clearance to the hand when turning .

A cut down and repurposed stem is used to mount the plate . Not the most beautiful design but functional. 

Regards Emma


----------



## voyager (26 May 2020)

Just ordered a second BB removal tool to remove the thread less bb converter. Final job is to fit an extra spacer between the bb and the cup. Photo of the conversion from triple to single


----------



## voyager (26 May 2020)

4 m8 cap screws secure the single ring to the crank 

.


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

You’ve made a good job of that


----------



## voyager (26 May 2020)

The chain stay protector strip was replaced today with a piece of carbon fibre style self adhesive vinyl 
and the Dewi decals added to the seat tube . So far so good .


----------



## voyager (1 Jun 2020)

Awaiting the Bottom bracket tool to fit the spacer to the thread less bottom bracket then it's ready to ride again .


----------



## voyager (4 Jul 2020)

Eventually the bottom bracket tool finally arrived ( First one ordered from London ( never realised there was a London in China ) is still lost in Swansea MC and the second one from Doncaster ( also in China ) ).
So The bottom bracket was stripped and the spacer fitted and another test run proved all is well .

Trike is happily sitting back on the bench awaiting some decent weather .

Regards for now


----------

